# Pure Paws



## WannaBeFarmR (Jan 23, 2013)

So I'm ordering some more pure paws shampoo and conditioner and I'm thinking I'll try something new, but I can't decide between the H2O line or the Forte line. I have a rough collie and he has somewhat dry skin but sheds a lot and could use a little help on his coat quality. Any one use one of these and did you like how it worked? Or even better has anyone tried both and which were you happier with? Thanks.


----------

